# TSC Fencing quality?



## Thefarmofdreams (Oct 10, 2021)

(putting in a new thread so hopefully it'll come up if others search.  I couldn't find anything.)
We still haven't closed on our new place.  HOPEFULLY early next week?  Anyways.  So long as we aren't closed, I can't ship things to our new place... but shipping to our current addres (4hrs away) isn't a good plan either.  Especially since I can't predict whether we'll already be in the new place when it finally arrives (shipping seems to be 2-10days.  wide range).

So, to the point, are tractor supply fencing things worth the money?  I'm not worried about the charger- that is the last piece, and I can wait a few days for it to arrive.  But the QH has to be in by Nov 1... so I need the posts (step ins???) and wire (some kind of poly/rope) ASAP after close so we can get to work.  I know TSC chargers are 💩... but are the posts and wiring options OK? Other local places that might be a good solution?

ETA: the main brand they carry around here is American Farmworks


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 10, 2021)

TSC chargers are not all garbage.  Get one of the more expensive name brand ones.... I have had  very satisfactory luck with name brand chargers from them over the years.... I liked the old Parmak ones but the newer ones not so much.  The Zareba (?) brand is a pretty good one.  You can buy them direct also. 
If you get the name brand wire it will be the same from TSC as from any other dealer.  Bekaert (sp?) is a real good brand of wire but you will pay for it.  Red Brand is well known and has always been a staple around here.  Go with a heavier gauge rather than a lighter gauge wire and most brands will suffice if stretched properly. 

For most things shipped. you can specify for the shipping date to NOT be before a certain date.  Or just get the order ready and call it in the day when you go sign the papers. 

The T-posts at TSC are the lighter weight ones so will bend more easily.  To find the heavier ones you will have to deal with some place that caters to fence builders.... and with the price of metal they will cost dearly.... You can use the TSC ones inbetween  wood or heavier ones .  Go with a 6 ft post and put it in the ground a little more than the 5 1/2 ft posts... more stability.  Harder to drive by hand though, especially if you are not real tall....my 6'6" son thinks it's funny when I can't drive a tall post since I am 5'6" or so..... NOT FUNNY.....

If the QH is used to electric, any step in and poly rope type is fine.  Get heavy with the "eye loop" type top for single strand... as heavy a post as you can find if you need to have more strands.  No sense in buying cheaper for "single use" and then having them break off.... if you are worried about the snow, then go metal... cold and snow will cause the plastic to snap more easily.

Sorry for the delay in the closing.... it is a bunch of BS with all the things they come up with to delay it....


----------



## Thefarmofdreams (Oct 10, 2021)

@farmerjan thank you! That's all good to know.  I don't think TSC carries a lot of brands up here though.  Near me it was all american farmworks, and one other brand of horse wire (i dont remember the name off hand), and near the new place, it appears to all be american farmworks, per the website.

I think we're going to end up doing step in posts and wire for now at least.  I just don't think we're going to have time to get a real fence up.  I am likely going to have to do whatever solution essentially by myself.  We'll be lucky if we have access by the 14th, but it may be even later.  And hubby goes back to work the 18th.  And for various reasons, I don't think any work will be able to be done the 25-28.  Horse needs in by the 1st.   It's gonna be a RACE.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 10, 2021)

I have step in posts from TSC in my backyard to keep the dogs contained when necessary. There is a fence behind the hot wire. The step in posts have been up for 6 years. I have two young rams that have access to the backyard now. I turn off the hot wire so they will graze up to the fence and keep it clean. They pull down the wire and I have to put it back up. LOL


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 12, 2021)

I looked around... it looks like the ones that I have are found at TSC



			https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/sunguard-ii-3-8-in-fiberglass-step-in-post
		


At least,  that is what mine look like, and I didn't see any others on the internet that looked the same but were a different brand.

At any rate...  I bought them..  maybe 15 years ago.  They have always been stored outside, and only 1 or 2 have busted ( and we are incredibly hard on everything we own), maybe 4 we broke a plastic hook here or there.  But since they are fiberglass and don't conduct, I would wrap the rope around the pole and that worked.

I used them for mobile electric fence.  So they would be used for a paddock for a week or 2, move it, repeat.  For maybe 2 or 3 months every summer.  Then all parts stored outside, in all weather.

After horses they were used for lawn markers,  and light fence work.

We tried them with goats but 4 hot wires were NOT enough for my goats.

We used them with electric rope, but the plastic hooks can hold other things too, not just rope.

I was looking at one the other day that was out by the chicken coop.  Looks to be in good shape.

I now sometimes use them in the greenhouse to hold up tomatoes.


----------



## Thefarmofdreams (Oct 12, 2021)

@Baymule @Alaskan thank you! That's super helpful and reassuring.  We just found out yesterday that our mortgage is probably falling through and we have to start all over.... so we'll definitely be putting in step-ins when we finally get there.  its a big mess. sigh.


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 12, 2021)

Thefarmofdreams said:


> @Baymule @Alaskan thank you! That's super helpful and reassuring.  We just found out yesterday that our mortgage is probably falling through and we have to start all over.... so we'll definitely be putting in step-ins when we finally get there.  its a big mess. sigh.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 12, 2021)

Here is my fencing thread. I made mistakes and got helpful suggestions-for next time. LOL Looks like there will be a next time, and I will use the 4"x4" sheep and goat wire. It comes on a 300' roll for close to the same price as non-climb for a 200' roll. 






						Non-Climb 2"x4" Horse Wire Fence
					

There have been a lot of fence discussions here on BYH. As many of you know, my husband and I bought a home on 8 acres and moved 160 miles to be close to our DD, DSIL and our precious 2 grand daughters. There was nothing here but the house. Nothing. We had a house in town and acreage outside of...



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## Thefarmofdreams (Oct 12, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Here is my fencing thread. I made mistakes and got helpful suggestions-for next time. LOL Looks like there will be a next time, and I will use the 4"x4" sheep and goat wire. It comes on a 300' roll for close to the same price as non-climb for a 200' roll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've read it once already, lol. And fully intend to reread and make note of all advice before we do out final fence.  The plan is probably no climb, as we do have horses and such... But we'll see! I want to silvopasture about 5 acres, after we partially clear, and do a perimeter fence of the wire+ electric, and break it up with step ins so we can rotate as needed.


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 12, 2021)

Thefarmofdreams said:


> and break it up with step ins so we can rotate as needed.


That is how I used my pasture.

It made it easier to keep any one spot from being overgrazed.

I also used it to limit fresh grass, since I had 2 horses that would get fat if given access to too much fresh grass.

Handy stuff those step in posts.  And when using the step in posts as a pasture division I usually only put up one strand of electric rope.


----------



## Thefarmofdreams (Oct 12, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> That is how I used my pasture.
> 
> It made it easier to keep any one spot from being overgrazed.
> 
> ...


This does sound perfect! Although with goats and donkeys in the picture, i have a feeling we'll need a few more strands.   Plus we can run the chicken tractor through behind our horses/goats and then they have 2 rows of fence between them and the predators AND they can break up all the manure! (I get excited about the strangest things. )


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 12, 2021)

Thefarmofdreams said:


> This does sound perfect! Although with goats and donkeys in the picture, i have a feeling we'll need a few more strands.   Plus we can run the chicken tractor through behind our horses/goats and then they have 2 rows of fence between them and the predators AND they can break up all the manure! (I get excited about the strangest things. )


For goats you will need electric net. 

Electric rope or tape will NOT work.

I have no idea about donkeys.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 12, 2021)

Thefarmofdreams said:


> This does sound perfect! Although with goats and donkeys in the picture, i have a feeling we'll need a few more strands.   Plus we can run the chicken tractor through behind our horses/goats and then they have 2 rows of fence between them and the predators AND they can break up all the manure! (I get excited about the strangest things. )


I see nothing wrong about being excited about that! I raise the Cornish Cross meat chickens in a chicken tractor and move it daily. I use it to enrich my poor soil. I get excited over a layer of chicken poop!


----------



## LisaManahan (Oct 20, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> I looked around... it looks like the ones that I have are found at TSC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Goats are escape artists. We have 5 lines on our goat pen. Seems to work well. Got our fencing supplies from TSC and our local Feed Store.


----------

